# From Ireland How do I put names in the shape of numbers on a Hoodie Back?



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi 
I have been asked to do leaver hoodies for a local school. They would like the students names in side the number 11 eg; they want their names to be in the shape of their leaving year 2011. Would anybody know how I go about setting up this. I would like to heat press it on a standard A4 size transfer paper. Would really appreciate any help. You can email me on nextday@Insigniaembroidery.net
Thank you
Vincent


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

vmckenna1 said:


> Hi
> I have been asked to do leaver hoodies for a local school. They would like the students names in side the number 11 eg; they want their names to be in the shape of their leaving year 2011. Would anybody know how I go about setting up this. I would like to heat press it on a standard A4 size transfer paper. Would really appreciate any help. You


something like this.. I will email you too.


----------



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi,
thanks for your reply. I have attached a link for the type of numbering I need to do. If you can be of 
any help I would really appreciate it. The hoodie is at the bottom of the picture with Lauren 09Top Embroidery - Leavers Hoodies - Your logo - Your design
Vincent


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Vincent, what program do you have? It can be done just depends on the program how you do it. Also how many names do you have to work with?


----------



## vmckenna1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Vincent, what program do you have? It can be done just depends on the program how you do it. Also how many names do you have to work with?


Hi CW,
I have Corel Draw, 
I think we have about 40 names (just surnames) to work with. Can you maybe explain the process?
Really nice of you to get back to me


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

You will need to type the number you need, put them in the font you want to use and get them to the size you need. Then Convert them to Curves (Arrange and Convert to Curves). Remove the fill color and add an outline or contour to the letters. Then select your text tool and click inside the first number near the top. Then just start typing in the names you need or if they have given you a list you can copy the list and paste in the names here. Let me know if you have any other questions.
CW


----------



## ktgonzales (Dec 14, 2006)

Create Text That Fills a Shape in CorelDRAW

go to this site it explains how to do this in corel draw. I have done this the last three years on Senior Class shirts the kids and parents love them.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you so much, as I just had this very same question!!


----------



## scubadan (Jul 14, 2010)

Ok I'm stuck.... I made my number inserted the text that all worked great. I just cant seem to find my line fill so I can create the outline of the number. Truth be told I did it with one number but I'll be an idiot because I dont remember how I did it. HElp Please!!!!!

Scubadan


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

scubadan said:


> Ok I'm stuck.... I made my number inserted the text that all worked great. I just cant seem to find my line fill so I can create the outline of the number. Truth be told I did it with one number but I'll be an idiot because I dont remember how I did it. HElp Please!!!!!
> 
> Scubadan


Click the number so it is selected. There is a tool in the toolbar with an icon that looks like a pen. That is the Pen outline tool. Click the tool and hold the left button until a fly out appears. You select the options from the fly out. Or press F12 to open the Pen outline dialog box.


----------



## scubadan (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you Lnfortun... You have saved me from going insane!!!! 

Scubadan


----------

